# What about fluval nano led lamp?



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm talking about this one:
Nano Fresh & Saltwater LED Lamp | A3974 | Lighting | Fluval

Relevant stats:
Number of LEDs : 14
Wattage: 6.5 W
Lumens: 290 LM
Color temperature: 9,000K

I got it for my 4 gallons cube, but I am having second though..
It's probably making enough light, but... dunno.. ?


----------

